# Image for TCD652160



## Dreamcaster (Oct 3, 2018)

Just bought one from a thrift store and (stupidly) hooked it up to the internet and now its locked out. Thanks in advance!


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

An image is not going to help you if it does not have a subscription for service. Since Tivo has ended activation for Series 3 and older boxes, you are out of luck.


----------



## Dreamcaster (Oct 3, 2018)

I don't really care about service. I just want to be able to manually record stuff. I know the box can do it without a subscription because when I first tested it out before updating I was able to do it.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Its not going to do that either. A new image will force Guided setup to be run, which makes Tivo service connections, which updates the software to the latest version, which disables everything if not subscribed.


----------



## Dreamcaster (Oct 3, 2018)

Even if I have it unplugged from the internet?


----------



## Dreamcaster (Oct 3, 2018)

Well, hopefully at some point someone posts the image because I don't see how putting a fresh image and just leaving it disconnected from the internet wouldn't at least restore its original functionality. Maybe I'm wrong but thanks in advance if someone does post it.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Re-installing the software and setting it up for your channels would require it be connected to the internet to get the information needed.
What you have is just junk.


----------



## Dreamcaster (Oct 3, 2018)

I literally just want to use it as a manual recording device, I don't need it to connect to the internet since, like I said, in another thread, when I bought it I was able to manually record stuff. I just want to get it back to doing that.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Setup needs to be connected or it will not complete. 
You cannot set up to record anything until it has been through the setup to set the channels. Period. 

Putting an image on it will start up in Guided Setup with no way out until it completes.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dreamcaster said:


> I literally just want to use it as a manual recording device, I don't need it to connect to the internet since, like I said, in another thread, when I bought it I was able to manually record stuff. I just want to get it back to doing that.


You literally can not do what you want to do.

You were only able to record things before you connected it to the internet because it was still operating as if it had a lifetime subscription because it hadn't connected to the internet to get it's current subscription status.
Plain and simple, Tivo is a subscription service.


----------

